# 11x36 ROCKWELL LATHE, $600. Columbus Ohio



## Silverbullet (Mar 25, 2018)

Says , collet draw bar plus chuck
#6541829324
	

		
			
		

		
	



Missing handle on qc


----------



## Night Stalker (Apr 2, 2018)

I have its brother...


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 2, 2018)

And my mills twin. Your shops to clean and orderly , really now trying to shame us other type messy shop guys. ME


----------



## Night Stalker (Apr 3, 2018)

Sorry not to offend...this is an early picture...some time ago...will have to offer a more current picture in a couple of weeks when place another mill where the green machine is currently ....Green machine will be up for a new owner soon..


----------

